# Experience with MF 124 baler?



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Saw this on craigslist today...

"Massey Square baler, owners manual, excellent condition, stored inside. Great baler, no issues"

$2,500 sounds pretty steep for an old baler.

We have a 24T, and I've head good things about the older NH.

Anyone have experience with a MF 124?

http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4336577436.html


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

On my 3rd MF 124. They make a very good bale and have a simple knotter system. I would not part with mine for $ 2500.


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

We had a 124 for a long time... I would not compare it to anything along the lines of New Holland. Once you bale with a NH, you won't go backwards to a Massey again. We went from the MF124 to a NH 316, completely different baler. We picked up the pace on baling once we went to NH. Lot better capacity. If you're only doing light baling or hobby farming, it'll probably be just fine!


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

We have had 2 of them very simple knotter system. they made 3 different series of the 124 if you can get one of the last ones in good shape 2500 is a pretty good buy. As kidbalehook said does not have the capacity of a NH 316 but it does have more than a 24t or NH310, 311 or 273. We thought ours was a considerable improvement over a NH 273. The biggest difference in the last generation is an improvement in the drive chains. Worst thing is the countersunk bolts that attach the shear knives can be a bear to get out. Definitely a place for anti-seize. Knotter is very simple and very reliable. , ties a bow knot instead of a square knot. Biggest thing do you have a good dealer near you. Looked at the picture on craigslist this is not one of the last generation so 2500 would probably be to much.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

cornshucker said:


> We have had 2 of them very simple knotter system. they made 3 different series of the 124 if you can get one of the last ones in good shape 2500 is a pretty good buy. As kidbalehook said does not have the capacity of a NH 316 but it does have more than a 24t or NH310, 311 or 273. We thought ours was a considerable improvement over a NH 273. The biggest difference in the last generation is an improvement in the drive chains. Worst thing is the countersunk bolts that attach the shear knives can be a bear to get out. Definitely a place for anti-seize. Knotter is very simple and very reliable. , ties a bow knot instead of a square knot. Biggest thing do you have a good dealer near you. Looked at the picture on craigslist this is not one of the last generation so 2500 would probably be to much.


Excellent info. Good to know that not all the 124's are the same. Our 24T works pretty good but there are some quirks that should be addressed. We only have 10 acres this year and we do have an old NH 853 round baler to use as well.


----------



## mshayfarm (Jul 17, 2011)

When ours went to the scrap yard it would still tie, but the rest was wore slam out. It done a good job for long time.


----------

